# Thur. July 30



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Whew, tough night. Finally got to be able to give a new area a try.Lightning storm that had to be waited out and got on the water about 10. Water was stained and visibility was about a foot. Dead low tide. Gotta go when you can. Hit the new area and it was on. 11 fish in about an hour with terrible conditions. If they were not on the bank, you just couldn't see them. About an hour into it storm number 2 rolled in with 25 to 30 mph winds. Called it a night. All southerns. Ran over alot of fish that left vapor trails that you just couldn't see.Right conditions and this place will be money.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice mess there!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim, havn't had one tear off yet. Love my gig.


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Was that you some where close to the bayou?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

excellent work; enjoy that meat.
gig 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is a nice haul of gigged flounder. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice ones Terry


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Reel Stripper/Which Bayou????


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Nice bunch of fish there Terry..Better stay on top of them they are here one night and gone the next.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess !


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Bayou la batre, if so that was me on the west bar as you were coming out.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties Terry.


----------

